# DRL?



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

is there any way to make it so that when you start the car the day time running lights do not come on, i want to be able to controlle them with the switch only i dont want them automatic.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

IIRC the DRL function can be changed via VAG-COM but requires recoding the car with the US market setting. There's a chance, however remote, that doing this could also switch all the instrument cluster's metric info displays to imperial units which could be a problem in itself.


----------

